# AKC Therapy Dog Title



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

AKC has announced that effective 6-27-11, anyone with a purebred or mixed breed dog currently registerd/listed with AKC can purchase a "Therapy Dog" title ("THD") that will appear behind your dog's name with the AKC. The AKC Webpage refers to this "title" as a kind of "advanced CGC". The only requirement is that you send them your $20, claim to have had your dog certified by one of the groups AKC lists as acceptable for certifying dogs for therapy dog visits, and claim to have completed 50 visits. 
What do you guys think? Keep in mind that AKC does not have any role whatsoever in the training or evaluation requirements for therapy dogs, they do not certify evaluators for this purpose, they do not sanction matches, trials, or evaluations for therapy dogs, and they do not have any role with the groups who DO actually certify the dogs (like TDI and TDInc, etc). They also will not be verifying that the required number of visits (or any visits, for that matter) have been completed. Keep in mind also that AKC does not consider the Canine Good Citizen certification to be a Title, they are very careful to educate folks that this is an AWARD, not a title. But anyone with $20 can have the THD title, it seems.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

As with any title, it is what you make it.

AKC will put your Sch1 obtained at a WDA event on your pedigree. AKC has no involvement in the training, certififying, recordkeeping or evaluating that title either. Pay and it appears. 
But that does not change the value of the Sch title that you earned.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good way for the AKC to earn $20 for people that find having validation from AKC for having a therapy dog important. I bet most ppl don't bother with it though.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

All three of my dogs have been certified for therapy visits; we visit regularly. I agree with gagsd that having the THD letters behind my dog's names will not change the value of the certification process. I will not be sending the AKC $60 for the new "title", but there are several folks in my dog club who cannot get the paperwork fast enough.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> claim to have had your dog certified by one of the groups AKC lists as acceptable for certifying dogs for therapy dog visits, and claim to have completed 50 visits. ... They also will not be verifying that the required number of visits (or any visits, for that matter) have been completed.


Where did you get that information?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

From the email:

*HOW IT WORKS:* 

AKC will not certify or test therapy dogs. Instead, we will work with existing therapy dog certification/registration organizations that are the experts in this area.

A therapy dog title has consistently been one of the most requested titles ("Please add a therapy title to acknowledge the great work our dogs do!") at AKC.

This title is for dogs who have already worked as therapy dogs.

*REQUIREMENTS* 

To earn the AKC Therapy Dog title, you and your dog must meet the following criteria: 
Certified/registered by an AKC recognized therapy dog organization
Perform a minimum of 50 visits
The dog must be registered or listed with AKC. Because we add the title to a dog's AKC record, the dog needs an AKC number to earn the title.
Both purebred and mixed breed dogs are welcome to apply for the AKC Therapy Dog title. Mixed breed dogs enroll in AKC Canine Partners to acquire a number for earning titles.

To learn more or to download an application, visit www.akc.org/akctherapydog, or contact us at (919) 816-3900 or [email protected]​


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I've posted the needed info down in the Guide, Therapy, & Service Dogs section under the thread *How to Earn AKC Therapy Dog Title* with the links.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

T.D.Inc does not "certify" dogs, they are "registered"


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> T.D.Inc does not "certify" dogs, they are "registered"


That is why this is in the instructions *Certified/registered*.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly I think 50+ therapy visits sounds like a heck of a lot more work than something like the Rally Novice title! I say go for it.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Yes a minimum of 50 visits on top of the training and testing. For those really interested in learning about this AKC Title I would suggest going directly to the AKC site. 

Main points are in the How To Earn thread. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...w-earn-akc-therapy-dog-title.html#post2163925


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it's great. But the fact that any tom, ****, or harry with an AKC/PAL register dog can add a THD to their dogs name without a TDI is stupid. You should only be able to add the tittle to your dog's name if you have passed the TDI and make 50 visits (including the ones from TDI). There is no way to regulate who gets this tittle. I think it's another way to get more money. If you know what it means and what goes into getting it then you know it's pretty worthless, or basic. 

I think it's also another way to add another tittle to your dog to get more money for the breeding, etc. You know the more commas after your name the more money your going to get! :wild:


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

ILGHAUS said:


> That is why this is in the instructions *Certified/registered*.



I know, but thats not what the OP posted


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The more I read this particular thread the more confused I become. 



> without a TDI is stupid. You should only be able to add the tittle to your dog's name if you have passed the TDI


Are you saying that you believe that TDI is the only reputable Therapy Dog organization in the country?



> There is no way to regulate who gets this tittle.


?????
There are a lot of people that can not get this.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

FYI, my girls and I visit nine school classrooms per week for the TDI Tail Waggin Tutor reading program. In addition we visit three psychiatric centers twice a month. That adds up to a LOT of time, gasoline and miles to say nothing of the work that the dogs put in. There is nothing easy or casual about therapy work.
:gsdhead:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I got the TDI on Rushie, but then I sold him. His owner is taking him to Nursing homes, but the TDI is handler and dog, so he would not be able to get this title, I do not think, as he was not the one who passed the test. But he could take the dog and pass the test with the dog. 

The TDI test is not rocket science, but putting it into action, getting out there with the dogs and visiting shut ins or geriatric centers with the dog, or reading with kids, I think this is very positive from a community/dog ambassador view point. 

I think it is great. Maybe I will do a TDI with Heidi or Joy. And then on and on. 

A friend at dog classes has a corgi that she takes to the library and reads with kids. She brought the one boy with her, and had him run a Rally course with Jasper. He had to read each of the signs and do the stuff with the dog. It was great. 

I think that dog definitely should have a title. He does a lot more than a rally novice title.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not every dog is suited for therapy work. Mine isn't. She takes aloof to a whole new level. She's only interested in you if you reek of fear and then I have to all but sit on her to keep her nose out of your butt. Anyone else she goes over, gives a quick sniff and then ignores the person no matter how hard they try to pet her. Nope...she would never get a title in therapy dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> Not every dog is suited for therapy work. Mine isn't. She takes aloof to a whole new level. She's only interested in you if you reek of fear and then I have to all but sit on her to keep her nose out of your butt. Anyone else she goes over, gives a quick sniff and then ignores the person no matter how hard they try to pet her. Nope...she would never get a title in therapy dog.


Not any chance at all if her owner does not believe she has it in her. But lots of shepherds make excellent therapy dogs. And this is an all breed/mixed breed title.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm still not understanding why some people are posting "facts" about this new title but not from where they are getting this information or clarifying their statements. So instead of posting yet one more request for this I'm just bowing out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

From a TDInc tester/observer:

"I'm a T/O for Therapy Dogs, Inc. and I corresponded with them this morning, because previously our rules said that we could not display any logo but TDInc. while visiting. But, TDInc.'s board has been working with AKC on this title (it is officially a title - finally!!!!!) and members of Therapy Dogs, Inc. will be able to do that once they've earned the title. Mixed breed dogs are welcome, too, but must join the mixed breed program or ILP first."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> Not any chance at all if her owner does not believe she has it in her. But lots of shepherds make excellent therapy dogs. And this is an all breed/mixed breed title.


ummm...Sue...She has zero interest in strangers unless they are holding a frisbee. It's not about whether I believe she has it in her or not. I just happen to KNOW that MY dog doesn't seem to enjoy having the attention of strangers. I"m not even sure why you would make such a snotty comment and want to argue about such thing when you know nothing about her and apparently didn't read my post very carefully. I never stated that German Shepherds don't make excellent therapy dogs.

My point, which I thought I stated quite clearly in the sentence prior to giving my dog as an example, was that NOT EVERY dog is suited for therapy work.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

selzer said:


> Not any chance at all if her owner does not believe she has it in her.


That is a rather uneducated thing to say.

It has nothing to do with believing or not - the *owner* knows *their* dog, you do not. 

The owner knows whether the dog has what it takes to make a therapy dog - you do not.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Right now NONE of my four dogs are good for therapy work. Pan - much too young and immature. Coke - the best prospect because he is very social and is motivated by interacting with others, but he can be bouncy and he is large with a large butt that sometimes knocks into people. Kenya - I trained her with West Michigan Therapy Dogs and she passed their certification and TDI but she just did not get any enjoyment out of it. She tolerated it as an obedience exercise, but she is a typical shepherd and not motivated by interaction with others. Nikon - He is more social than Kenya and LOVES kids but also young and so involved in a dozen other performance events I could not properly devote time to therapy work (also he is trained and titled in bitework/protection and many orgs ban this).

When I did therapy training I saw a LOT of dogs that were dragged into it by their owners. I don't think the owners really understood the commitment and that the DOG needs to feel motivated to do therapy work, it's not just another way to socialize a dog and get a certification. Luckily, these dogs were the ones that eventually washed out b/c their obedience and self-control was not to the level required.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> ummm...Sue...She has zero interest in strangers unless they are holding a frisbee. It's not about whether I believe she has it in her or not. I just happen to KNOW that MY dog doesn't seem to enjoy having the attention of strangers. I"m not even sure why you would make such a snotty comment and want to argue about such thing when you know nothing about her and apparently didn't read my post very carefully. I never stated that German Shepherds don't make excellent therapy dogs.
> 
> My point, which I thought I stated quite clearly in the sentence prior to giving my dog as an example, was that NOT EVERY dog is suited for therapy work.


I could not figure out what you were trying to say. This post started out with someone sounding very negative about the whole thing, with people saying that you could BUY the title. People came on with more information about it. It was all about the accessibility of the test and the lack of controls on checking up with how many visits etc. 

And then there is a post saying, MY dog can't be a therapy dog, and this is why. Trying to figure out why this was posted, I thought maybe you were looking for encouragement from people who had therapy dogs. 

A dog has no chance at all at getting an obedience title if the owner does not believe the dog has it in them. I think most dogs can surprise us, if we have a little faith. I think the defeatist tone of the statement just rankled. 

The best therapy dog I ever had was one who was EXTREMELY aloof when she was young. She did not care for toys or treats, wouldn't take a treat from a stranger. Wanted NOTHING to do with people. She was never registered as a therapy dog. She had a CGC, but she was never with me when they had TDI testing at a show. But I took her with me dozens of times to visit shut-ins, and she was the perfect lady and very careful with old people, she would come up to them and allow them to pet her head and shoulders, wait for them to stop, and then curl up next to them on the floor. I MIGHT have NEVER believed she had that in her. But she did. Since your dog IS interested in people if they have something she wants, I figured you were head and tails ahead of me and my dog from the git-go.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

gagsd said:


> From the email:
> 
> *HOW IT WORKS:*
> 
> ...


ILGHAUS here is the information that was posted about this you have asked for three times now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No Sue. I was not looking for encouragement. I was simply stating that not just any dog can, or wants, to be a therapy dog. It is not a 'defeatist' attitude. I'm not going to force my dog, who has no interest in strangers as I plainly stated, to go play nice. That isn't defeatist, that's being a good owner. To do so would be ridiculous to me, disappointing to those that would want to give her attention (the whole point of therapy) and stressful for her. I wouldn't do that to her anymore than I would subject her to protection in Schutzhund as her nerves aren't suited for that either.

For those that are therapy dogs, their owners should be very proud of what they've accomplished and the joy they bring to others. 

And this isn't about an obedience title, which I KNOW she CAN do and WILL do along with Rally, Agility and Tracking. This was about therapy dogs. Sometimes, a post that is simply stated is just that...without needing anything read into it.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

ILGHAUS said:


> The more I read this particular thread the more confused I become.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I am not saying TDI is the only reputable Therapy Dog org, however there is no regulation the requires you to have a lets say at least CGC first to then obtain the THD tittle. Your dog just needs to be registered with the AKC/PAL and makes 50 visits to a nursing home/hospital/etc proven by a letter from the nursing home/hospital or current organization wallet card showing visits or_ by filling out a record visit form from the AKC. _

It would be so easy for anyone to do any of these things and forge the documents, send in the $20 and all done. Just saying IMO it should be a little more strict so everyone who has a purebreed dog can't just slap the tittle on their dog. I think most people will do what they are supposed to, but you always have a couple bad ones in the bunch! I'm looking at this as the glass is half empty. 

I think it's great, just wish it was a little more strict in getting the tittle to weed out the people who really shouldn't have it and make it really mean something.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Suzanne - the first requirement is 



> Certified/registered by an AKC recognized therapy dog organization




Which means the dog has to pass the organizations test. I've never seen an organization that does not test the dogs. The TDI test IS the CGC test with added requirements. The AKC will have a list of recognized organizations that the dog must be a member of.

That, along with 50 visits, is worth recognition. This wont' be just a matter of visiting the local hospital to pay the bill in a lobby and getting letters from the AKC for it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

But the regulation requires certification/registration with a therapy org, does it not? Our TDI test basically was a CGC test with a few slightly more difficult items (heeling over spilled food, having the dog sit still for several minutes while a child read to it), so requiring a CGC would be repetitive.

There are cheaters and people who collect titles so that is unfortunate but not unique to therapy work.

I think the 50 visits alone is worth recognition. Say you go out once a week...that's basically a year of work. There are a lot of AKC titles that don't require a year of training and trialing to achieve.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Suzanne - the first requirement is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I must have completely missed that. haha. I'm dumb and need more coffee! 

Carry on then. lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax, I did not Force my girl. You really can't or certainly shouldn't. It was an accident that I found out that she had this strength.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that in some ways shepherds are great therapy dogs and in other ways not. For one they tend to be biddable and obedience and if they are stable mentally there's no reason why they wouldn't be safe with strangers and kids in weird environments. But on the other hand, many are aloof and tend to really respond to one person or their own family. With Kenya I found that she could easily be *trained* to do therapy work, but she was not drawing any fulfillment from it. She would have rather gone on a long walk with just me. I was not ready to make the time and emotional commitment to the work when the dog's heart was not in the work.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, it looks to be a title with a lot more meat to it. There will always be people who cheat or represent things as something else. it sounds like the AKC is trying to allow more than one organization to certify/register, and then are being flexible about the type of visits -- still a whole lot more than letting 2-3 judges give you a qualify in the ring. 

And as for the $20, well, you pay 22-30 $ per title leg. The AKC gets a little bit of that, it has to tally your qualifying scores, and and ensure you have the correct number of judges, keeps a record, and sends you the card-stock with gold lettering on it. 

$20 sounds reasonable.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> ILGHAUS here is the information that was posted about this you have asked for three times now.


Thank you but that is not what I was questioning. 

I was asking where people were coming up with the statements that 1) this was only paying $20. and getting an easy Title, 2) it was only filling out a form from the AKC and sending in the money, 3) it is kind of "advanced CGC", 4) "claim to have had your dog certified by one of the groups AKC lists " or 5) "claim to have completed 50 visits".

I was asking if people had links to info that I myself did not have as I was reading where *claims* had to have official documention, that there was more to it then claiming 50 visits, and the rest. 

I did not want to just post that people were mistaken without giving them the chance to clarify their remarks as possibly they were aware of or had additional information than what I had received via email from the AKC or from reading on their website.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Liesje said:


> I think that in some ways shepherds are great therapy dogs and in other ways not. For one they tend to be biddable and obedience and if they are stable mentally there's no reason why they wouldn't be safe with strangers and kids in weird environments. But on the other hand, many are aloof and tend to really respond to one person or their own family. With Kenya I found that she could easily be *trained* to do therapy work, but she was not drawing any fulfillment from it. She would have rather gone on a long walk with just me. I was not ready to make the time and emotional commitment to the work when the dog's heart was not in the work.


I certainly agree with that. I try to give my dogs a little of this and a little of that, to see what they do best with. Jenna is a full-body-contact girl. I would not try to do therapy with her, simply because of her energy and exuberance, though I think she would actually love it. I would be afraid for the old people, and I do not think she would make children (or their parents) feel more relaxed. (She also has this annoying little habbit of licking the whole face including eye glasses, I might think that is kind of cute, someone who is not that invested in her, might not. I could train her not to do that, but, well, that's ok.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's how I feel to Lies. Jax passed her TDI test with flying colors but she just has no interest in strangers. She gets no fulfullment out of getting attention from strangers..at all. She would much rather be active and playing. She loves little kids and maybe when she's older and a bit calmer I might try it that isn't just a commitment to us doing it. That's also a commitment to the children and I won't do that only for the kids are disappointed as well.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I wish they had this when my Golden was still alive! I definitely would have done the AKC title (after I did her ILP which I never did get around to sending in...) She was a therapy dog for over 8 years with two organizations. One was weekly but stopped during the summer, the other we mostly volunteered in the summer when the other one was on break. I'm sure she did WAY more than 50 visits but I didn't keep track.



suzzyq01 said:


> I think it's great. But the fact that any tom, ****, or harry with an AKC/PAL register dog can add a THD to their dogs name without a TDI is stupid. You should only be able to add the tittle to your dog's name if you have passed the TDI and make 50 visits (including the ones from TDI).


What if your dog is ineligible for TDI? Then you can't get the title even if your dog has made 50+ visits and is certified with another organization? The organization I did most of the volunteering for with my Golden had a test which was quite a bit more difficult than TDI's testing (only 30% of dogs passed). When we had an opportunity to take the TDI (which happened after we'd already been volunteering with the other org. for years) I did take it and she passed it of course. Unfortunately we were rejected for membership when I sent the paperwork in to TDI because they do not allow anyone to join if you are a member of any other therapy organization, which we were. At the time, they did NOT post this on their website or on the paperwork so we paid for the testing, got a prof. photo taken for their ID card and did not find out that were were ineligible until they sent us a rejection letter.





Liesje said:


> I think that in some ways shepherds are great therapy dogs and in other ways not. For one they tend to be biddable and obedience and if they are stable mentally there's no reason why they wouldn't be safe with strangers and kids in weird environments. But on the other hand, many are aloof and tend to really respond to one person or their own family.


This depends on the dog. Bianca LOVES being petted by anyone who is friendly (especially kids) once I give her the OK to approach. Actually one of my criteria (when looking for a dog was one who would be a good therapy dog candidate. Bianca is very outgoing and I have no doubt she will be great at therapy dog work. We've already passed the testing for a therapy dog org and a program where dogs go into schools and help to teach kids about humane treatment of animals. Now I'm working on completing the rest of the requirements (observations, mainly) so we can start volunteering.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc just began an apprentice program for therapy dogs, He's six months old and I am hopeful that he will be suited for the work. He has very good nerve but he also has an abundance of aloofness. 

We have mentors, meetings and field trips for the next three months, then we'll probably do field trips for another three months. I'd love for him to pass his GCG and therapy test on his first birthday--but if he doesn't care for it--we won't do it. He's too young for me to leap to conclusions. Today, he eagerly greeted an old Russian lady and a young man with no prompting from me. Yesterday, he snubbed everyone.


----------

